# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Films with Russian subtitles

## JackBoni

Здравствуйте. 
Does anyone know of anywhere (preferably on the internet) where I can buy classic films with Russian subtitles - for example... the star wars films? I've tried on amazon in several different languages (English, German and French), and haven't been able to find a version with Russian subtitles - they have Turkish, Finnish, German, Swedish and others, but not Russian. There also doesn't seem to be a Russian version of amazon, either. Can anyone help please? 
Спасибо большое
Джек

----------


## Оля

There is no Russian amazon, but there is www.ozon.ru instead.
But why do you need "The star wars" with Russian subs if the film is in English? I don't think, by the way, that you can find it with Russian subtitles. Only with a Russian dubbing-in or simultaneous translation.

----------


## JackBoni

Я хотел купить фильмы, потому что я люблю их историю. Я хотел их с руссим языком купить, помоту что мне кажется, что я учу бы много слов на фильм, да?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Does anyone know of anywhere (preferably on the internet) where I can buy classic films with Russian subtitles

 Er... I doubt you can find anything like that. There's just no demand for that kind of thing. 
Do you have any movies on CDs or any DVDrips at home? If you do, it's much easier and cheaper to download subtitles for them from any of the Subtitles archives on the Net.  
One of the sites with free Russian subtitles (there are Star Wars too  :: ):  http://subs.com.ru/list.php?c=russubtitles  
Just keep in mind that almost all the translations are made by amateurs, so there's a strong possibility of mistakes (misunderstanding, bad grammar or style, etc.) 
Moreover, most of the pirated and even official En-Ru cinema translations are hedious, so it's not always wise to waste your time on watching Hollywood movies (dubbed or subtitled) if you want to learn Russian. 
I think for learning purposes it's better to buy Soviet/Russian movies, and there's a good chance you can find Russian or English subtitles for some of them through the Net. Thus you can not only increase your vocabulary, but improve your pronunciation and listening skills as well.

----------


## Оля

> Я хотел купить эти фильмы, потому что я люблю их историю.

 "потому что я люблю их историю" sounds strange and is not very clear. It sounds like "I love their history" (i.e. the history of thier making? but even in this case it sounds unnatural).
If you mean you like the plots of these films, then you can say just: _Я хотел купить "Звездные войны", потому что я люблю эти фильмы._
or _Я хотел купить эти фильмы, потому что они мне нравятся._   

> Я хотел купить их на русском языке _ , потому что мне кажется, что я выучил бы много слов из фильма, нет / разве нет?

 I totally agree with gRomoZeka. 
And, by the way, MANY of official En-Ru cinema translations (i.e. on licensed DVDs) are really *heinous*!!! 
I even no longer watch films with translation. I only watch them in English. ONLY. 
Just an example (from a licensed DVD):
- _Oh, listen, I've got rats!_
("Ой, слушай, у меня завелись крысы.") 
Translation: _Да, я совсем забыла тебе сказать... Ты не видел случайно мою любимую крысу?_
(Oh, I forgot to tell you... Haven't you seen my favourite rat, by accident?) 
(Как я ржала с этого, вы не представляете......   ::  )

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Just an example (from a licensed DVD):
> [...]

 Well, yeah. There are like zillions of simialr examples.   ::    *My personal favourite is from "Buffy the Vampire Slayer":*  ::    _(Willow explains the difference between spiders and incects)_
Spiders are arachnids, they have eight legs. Other insects have six.  _Translation:_
Пауки - это арахниды, они откладывают яйца. Остальные насекомые занимаются сексом.
(Spiders are arachnids, they lay eggs. Other insects have sex.  :: ) 
Actually these terrible translations are easy to explain. First, whether the copy is licensed or pirated, the translators and their wage rates are usually the same. So the quality is obviously the same too. 
Second, the translators are often not professionals, but students or amateurs, and they earn ridiculously small amounts of money for their efforts (so don't expect GOOD translations).  
One or two years ago a typical translator was paid only 30$ for a movie and had no more than 24 hours to finish the translation AND to make timesheets (!). As far as I know nothing changed since then. So the translator basically has no time to think twice. If something is unclear, if a translator doesn't understand what a character says, he or she just keeps translating and uses his/her imagination.  
The result is that you often feel like you're in the Twilight zone when watching "English" movies in Russian.   ::   
PS. The exception is the pirated translations of popular TV shows, which are sometimes quite good, because they are made for fun and for free by the organised teams of show fans (often with good professionals or proficient speakers among them).

----------


## on-don

> And, by the way, MANY of official En-Ru cinema translations (i.e. on licensed DVDs) are really *heinous*!!!

----------


## DaleD

For what it is worth, if you like Sacha Cohen's humor, Borat is dubed in Russian on the USA DVD release. It does not have Russian subtitles, but it gives you a chance to see hear it in English and then hear it in Russian. I have not listened to the Russian and compared it to the English.

----------


## gedeon.sword

> Здравствуйте. 
> Does anyone know of anywhere (preferably on the internet) where I can buy classic films with Russian subtitles - for example... the star wars films? I've tried on amazon in several different languages (English, German and French), and haven't been able to find a version with Russian subtitles - they have Turkish, Finnish, German, Swedish and others, but not Russian. There also doesn't seem to be a Russian version of amazon, either. Can anyone help please? 
> Спасибо большое
> Джек

 Hi, Джек!
You can watch the free Russian movies with Russian subtitles here.

----------

